# Variadas de Lima !!!...1º PARTE



## RodriPeru (Apr 27, 2006)

rafo18 said:


> esta zona es nueva para mi ... :cheers:



Esto esta en la parte San Isidro de la Via expresa. Por ahi trabaja mi papa, para ser mas especifico en el banco de trabajo.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas tomas Jhonatan. Creo que se vería más chévere si la torre de control del Jorge chávez la forran con vidrio del mismo color que el primer piso.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

perupd said:


> Buenas tomas Jhonatan. Creo que se vería más chévere si la torre de control del Jorge chávez la forran con vidrio del mismo color que el primer piso.


No! terminarian de destrozar la ya dañada arquitectura exterior del aeropuerto, ya fue suficiente con el mediocre muro de cortina.... como para que le hagan lo mismo a la torre de control.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bueno, crei que ya habia posteado XD, pero no XDDDDD bueno, este thread esta muy chulo, las fotos bastantes buenas, mis favoritas son las del Interbank, lo unico que las malogra son esos cables, ojala la municipalidad de San Isidro decida algun dia poner el cableado bajo tierra, mejoraria la estetica urbana muchisimo.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

perupd said:


> Buenas tomas Jhonatan. Creo que se vería más chévere si la torre de control del Jorge chávez la forran con vidrio del mismo color que el primer piso.



:yes: coincido contigo, la torre del J.Chávez desentona e incluso se ve fea


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Gracias por las fotos, el edificio del Banco del Trabajo luce bien, nunca lo habia visto con detenimiento. Y parece que ya empezaron a construir el hotel del Jorge Chavez kay:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es filter, la segunda parte que continua a este thread tendra POR FIN esas fotos que tome por donde recorrimos aquella ultima vez que nos encontramos y nos fuimos a almorzar a larcomar con tu amiga, recuerdas???


----------

